# Tips for lighting open fire



## newseeker1 (27 Nov 2012)

Anyone got any sure fire/always will succeed ways to successful light an open fire without using a firelog or those fire in a bag packs - just lighting a fire the ordinary way with firelighters and briquettes and coal 

Mine always turns out bit a disaster and we seem to spend half the night trying to get it going in any half decent way

Any tips that are guaranteed to work 
Thanks


----------



## wbbs (27 Nov 2012)

I have a pattern to it, I place four bits of firelighters in a 6" square approx, light them, then lay one little stick over 2 of firelighters, then 3 more crossways twice so I have a nice crisscross of little sticks with plenty of space for air.  Give it a minute to light up well then put coal on top, I usually fill little bags of coal and have them ready in advance and just pop one on.   Very regimented I know but it works for me.  I notice a lot of people though just have very bad chimneys, in a friend's house I did my best to get her fire going but it resisted , eventually we had to leave the room door slightly open to create any bit of a draw up the chimney, my sister has the same problem, to get a nice fire you have to have the door open and a cold draught coming in, kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## seantheman (27 Nov 2012)

We find Homestead firelighters the best, Couple of these build a wigwam of about 5/6 kindling sticks around them, turf/briquettes to back and sides and coal around the middle,away you go every time


----------



## wbbs (27 Nov 2012)

Does anyone have any solution to the situation of having to leave the door open to get the fire to light up?  Would love to able to solve that problem for my sister.


----------



## wbbs (27 Nov 2012)

She does actually, that was there when she bought the house.


----------



## Boyd (28 Nov 2012)

Firelighters + kindling + broken up briquettes will get it going no bother. Throw in larger briquettes then once there's a good fire, then the coal last


----------



## seantheman (28 Nov 2012)

wbbs said:


> Does anyone have any solution to the situation of having to leave the door open to get the fire to light up? Would love to able to solve that problem for my sister.


 
Decent information on these two sites. First step would be to make sure chimney is swept, then if she still had a downdraught, I'd say either of the spinning cowls shown on the Kerry site would create an updraught so that the fire could draw better http://www.chimneycowlproducts.ie/ and http://www.kbf.ie/accessories 
No connection with either company.


----------



## STEINER (28 Nov 2012)

It helps to sprinkle a tablespoon or two of sugar to help the fire catch.


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Nov 2012)

To enhance the updraft while the fire "catches", place an unfolded double page from a broadsheet newspaper across the top 3/4 of the fireplace cavity for a few minutes. This creates a strong updraft and the suction generated will hold it in place without any other support. Just make sure you don't leave it unattended!

Depending on what's in the news, you might even get to watch a politician's face slowly shrivelling up and turning brown as the flames build. Bonus!


----------



## wbbs (28 Nov 2012)

Would you believe I did that in my sisters, remember my mother doing that years ago, as a child I used to be petrified she would set fire to the house as the flames roared behind the paper.  It barely even sucked in the paper tight in my sisters, not at all like our own used to do.


----------



## JAM3114 (28 Nov 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> To enhance the updraft while the fire "catches", place an unfolded double page from a broadsheet newspaper across the top 3/4 of the fireplace cavity for a few minutes. This creates a strong updraft and the suction generated will hold it in place without any other support. Just make sure you don't leave it unattended!
> 
> Depending on what's in the news, you might even get to watch a politician's face slowly shrivelling up and turning brown as the flames build. Bonus!


 

 remember doing that years ago trying to get the fire started - burnt many a good story half reading page & not watching when the flames had kicked up a notch   no open fire now - don't think I miss it either


----------



## Leo (28 Nov 2012)

wbbs said:


> Does anyone have any solution to the situation of having to leave the door open to get the fire to light up? Would love to able to solve that problem for my sister.


 
What kind of ventilation is provided in the room? Having to open the door would suggest there is not enough normal ventilation in the room to support the fire and so lead to dangerous levels of carbon monoxide. Does your sister have an alarm fitted?


----------



## wbbs (28 Nov 2012)

She has two carbon monoxide alarms, one in sitting room and one in utility.  It is a 20+ yr old bungalow, no vents or anything just normal windows, doors etc.  Same as my own house but my fire works perfectly.


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Nov 2012)

wbbs said:


> ... remember my mother doing that years ago, as a child I used to be petrified





JAM3114 said:


> remember doing that years ago...


Ah, you're giving my age away...

Seriously, though, as Leo says, it sounds like she could have a ventilation problem or perhaps a blocked chimney (if blocking off 3/4 of the fireplace makes as little difference as you say). Best to get a cleaner in and check it out. Unless you have small children sufficiently nimble to do it the old-fashioned way? Mine are hopelessly overgrown now.


----------



## shoestring (28 Nov 2012)

Two pieces of turf/briquettes on the flat at the back of the fire. Piece of fire lighter in front. Light firelighter, kindling in a pyramid shape over firelighter supported by the two pieces of turf, then add more turf over the kindling in a pyramid shape. When she's lit, bale on the coal.


----------



## dewdrop (28 Nov 2012)

Anytime i see broken branches and the like i take them home and if you add these to the fire lighters/broken briquettes you are in business Long ago in the country it was referred to as gathering cipins and people who collected more substantial type of timber branches would tie them up in a bundle and carry them home on their back..it was called a "bresney".  These were the days!


----------



## Firefly (28 Nov 2012)

Some "As-is" and crumpled up newspaper on the bottom - not too much. Put 3 medium pieces of fire-lighters on top. Build a castle on top with coal-- start fairly wide and work up to a cone shape..should be about 10 inces high - not too tight as air needs to get in. Have it so there's some newspaper popping out at the bottom. Works all the time for me and the best thing is that the fire can be prepared earlier in the day and all you have to do in the evening is light that piece of newspaper sticking out.


----------

